# Rhagodes (?) - male



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Steven Gielis (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you have females to? And are you selling?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 25, 2007)

Steven Gielis said:


> Do you have females to? And are you selling?


I have both sexes (for swop or sale)


----------



## desert solifuge (Jul 22, 2007)

*origin*

Where are the specimens from?


----------



## RodG (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing creatures! I have been trying to get some for a few years now, with no success. Great photo!!!


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 12, 2010)

Ohhh..   what a cool Solifugid!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow! Hardcore to the bone, baby!

Looks pretty small though. Tell us more about it.


----------

